# Original Harpsichord Sonata in A Minor (Comments and reviews are welcome)



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello.
I want to share the link for an original composition that borrows some characteristics from baroque and renaissance. As the title above, it's a harpsichord sonata in A minor.
I'll be grateful if you leave comments and or reviews.
Thank you for your attention.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

A beautiful piece of music for sure just sounds great.You'll be stuck in the confines of neo-ancient music but if that's what you want it's your choice.


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

bagpipers said:


> A beautiful piece of music for sure just sounds great.You'll be stuck in the confines of neo-ancient music but if that's what you want it's your choice.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the bass accompaniment can be more inventive in harmony or counterpoint. If you keep the right hand part just as it is, you could bring a lot more life and perspective from more bass interaction.


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think the bass accompaniment can be more inventive in harmony or counterpoint. If you keep the right hand part just as it is, you could bring a lot more life and perspective from more bass interaction.


Thank you for your suggestion. I will pay more attention to this in my next pieces.


----------

